# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چله 40 روزه توبه اساسی تا روز کنکور

## clonj12

40 روز بیشتر تا کنکور نمونده...40 روز تا روزی که یک عمره داریم براش زحمت می کشیم....12-13 سال هر روز صبح از خواب بلند شو....برو مدرسه....کاری ندارم بد بود خوب بود هرچی بود گذشته....
آهای اونایی که شروع نکردید..آهای اونایی که به تراز دلخواهتون نرسیدید....
تا به الان هرچی خوندی و نخوندی مهم نیست...اصل این 40 روز پایانیه....
اگه کل سال رو بکوب خونده باشی این 40 روز رو نخونی بی فایدس...اگه کل سال رو نخونی این 40 روز رو بخونی از قبلیه بهتره ولی نباید جو بگیرتت و توقعت خیلی بالا بشه....
به خدا قسم تو این 40 روز میشه خیلی کارا کرد.... پزشکی سخته ولی غیر ممکن نیست......پرستاری مثل آب خوردنه......
ولی یه شرایطی داره که مهم ترین شرط اینه که به هیچی غیر درس فکر نکنی.....تیم والیبال و المپیک و جام ملتهای اروپا وبرنامه ماه عسل همه و همه رو بگذار کنار....
یه توبه اساسی بکن...عقاید قبلیت رو بریز کنار...خودت رو باور داشته باش....از خدا کمک بخواه.....ماه رمضون هم که هست فوق العاده میشه...گوشیتون رو بگذارید کنار....
40 توی دین ما یه عدد خاصه....کسی که 40 روز گناه نکنه مثل این میمونه که از مادر دوباره متولد بشه.....
*من خودم میخوام تو این 40 روز طوفانی به پا کنم که تا به حال هیچکس تو عمرش ندیده.....به امید خدا میتونم....
تا 40 روز آینده نه به اینترنت میام نه تلگرام و نه امثالهم.....
*کسایی که میخوان تو این چله شرکت کنن اعلام امادگی کنن....
قوانین:
-کسایی که اعلام امادگی میکنن تا روز کنکور دیگه نباید بیاین به سایت
-تنها دغدغه شون باید فقط فقط درسشون باشه
-باید خودشون رو باور داشته باشن
-از نتیجه نترسن به جاش از عملکرد ضعیف بترسن و برای عملکرد ضعیف گریه کنن!
منظور از نیومدن به سایت اینه که نباید به چیزی غیر از درس فکر کنید و در تمام 24 ساعت فقط فقط درس....وگرنه کسی که روز فوق العاده ای رو گذرونده و فقط برای استراحت چند دقیقه میاد به سایت تا از اخبار کنکور باخبر بشه مانعی نداره....

......::همه شرکت کنندگان در این چله هم بعد کنکور میان و نتیجه شون رو تو سایت میگذارن تا بر همگان معلوم بشه که خواستن توانستن است::.....
نمیخوایم جو الکی بدیم ولی به نظر من پزشکی یه راهه که هر کس هرکس هرکس اون راه رو بره میتونه بهش برسه.....
هر کس میخواد در این چله شرکت کنه یه پست با مضمون "من شرکت میکنم"به تاپیک ارسال کنه....
الان ساعت 4:58 صبحه16اردیبهشته....ازین ثانیه به بعد من رو تو سایت نمی بینید.... تا بعد کنکور خدا نگهدار :Yahoo (63):  :Yahoo (63): ...
این کلیپ انگیزشی رو هم خواستین دانلود کنید...
  "دانلود کلیپ"
تغییر در انسان در یک لحظه اتفاق می افته.....
بخاطر 40 روز زندگی خودتون رو تباه نکنین....
برای اولین بار تمام مسئولیت زندگیتون رو خودتون برعهده بگیرین.....
خدایا به امید خودت......خدانگهدار.....

----------


## clonj12

من شرکت میکنم....

----------


## صادق خان

منم شرکت مینمایم .
فقط 16 خرداد الان :Yahoo (21):

----------


## samasama

من نیز

----------


## Mr.mTf

خوندم خوندم خوندم و موافق بودم تا جایی که از دین مایه گذاشتی
تا جایی که برا اومدن به نت یه راه گریزی برا خودت تعبیه کردی 
تا جایی که گفتی میشه پزشکی اورد
والا همون طور که گفتم بقیه صحبت های موجود تو متنت رو قبول دارم ...اینکه فارغ از نتیجه باید این 40 روز رو خوند
این قسمت از متنت منطقی و عالیه...چیزی که میشه ازش نتیجه گرفت
کلا از این کمپین های هوش هیجانی حبابی  خوشم نمیاد

----------


## sanjab

با اینکه چندین ماهه تلگرام واتساب وایبر و اینستا و ..... پاک کردم 
قبوله اغا منم پایه همراه شما و خدا هم همراهه هممون یا علی تا بعد از ظهر کنکور
البته یه وقتایی باید بیایم سایت شاید خبری شده باشه و از این حرفا... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Djdusti

منم شرکت می کنم امیدوارم هممون موفق بشیم

----------


## asalshah

میشه مــــــاه عسل رو وارد این قضایا نکنین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
من که فقط یه گوشی دارم اونم شب بش سر میزنم...به مدت ربع ساعت!اینجا هم یه صبح میام یه عصر اونم حدودا ربع ساعت!در کل نیم ساعت!ماه عسل هم نمیبینم :Yahoo (19): ولی  بعد کنکور تک تک برنامه رو دانلود میکنم :Yahoo (16): فقط عکسای برنامه رو شبا ببینم که ایرادی نداره؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## M.M.B

منم بدم نمیاد!!!

ما هم هستیم....

ایشالا بعد کنکور همه بچه های تایپیک بیان موفقیت هاشون رو بگن :Yahoo (106):

----------


## پریسان1375

منم شرکت میکنم درست نخوندم ولی از همون اول سال گوشیم رو خاموش کردم ولی خیلیم الان خوب نیس وضعم سال دوممه و اگه پیشرفت خوبی داشته باشم قطعا میمونم کاری هم به غرولند اطرافیان نخواهم داشت*پس من نیز شرکت میکنم*بعد کنکور همین تاپیک بالا میاد و تغیرات رو بگین..درصد امادگی من الان که دارم مینویسم در حد رتبه 50هزار کنکورم نیس حالا بعد کنکور میام میگم چن ششدم
یاعلی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Qazale

_منم هستم_

----------


## hassan t

منم هستم

----------


## Ali__S

منم هستم یا علی...

----------


## Hadis73

توبه گرگ  مرگه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## _fatemeh_

((ترسو هیچ‌وقت شروع نمیکنه، ضعیف هیچ‌وقت تموم نمیکنه))  
منم هستم قول میدم تا جایی که جون دارم بخونم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## narges75

سلام.اگه بچه های انسانی میتونن شرکت کنند منم هستم شدیدا.کامپیوتر که تعطیل.الان میرم تلگراممو پاک میکنم و دیگر هیچ... :Yahoo (3): خداحافظ همگی تا 25ام تیر95 :Yahoo (16):

----------


## mehrnaaz

منم هستـــــم

----------


## negar~

دم استارتر گرم :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105): 
من شرکت میکنم
 بدون هیچ ولی و اما اگر و باید و شاید

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

توکل بر خدا

منم تو این طرح شرکت میکنم. :Yahoo (4): 

به امید موفقیت همه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## tvflower

منم هستم

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

منم هستم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## arnika

من بودم و هسسسسسسسسسستم...
خداروشكر واليبال ك المپيكي شد....ليگ جهاني رو هم بيخيال....
يوروهم عب نداره...مهم دونستن قهرمانشه...
ولي خب ماه عسل رو نچ!!! ب عنوان خستگي دم افطار لازمه....
نت و فروم هم نميومدم..الانم ب اصرار يكي از بچه ها اومدم..وگرنه تعطيييييييييييل...
گوشيمم ك ي ماه دستم نيس تا بعد كنكورم برش نميدام.....از اول سالم دوهفته درميون جمعه ها ميگرفتمش....
چيز ديگ اي نميمونه...

يا علي.....
بچه ها خععععععععلي دعاكنين واس هممون...
ب اميد بهترين ها...

----------


## mehrab98

با اینکه خیلییی سختمه و خستم..... و اینکه من تاحالا درس کم نخوندم اما برای شگفتی افرینی فک کنم به این طرح نیاز دارم... .
تلگرام تعطیل 
فروم تعطیل 
نت هم فقط بعد ازمون قلمچیام برای بررسی کارنامم...
امیدوارم بعد کنکور خبر خوب برنده شدن من به عنوانی عضوی ازین کمپین به همراه بقیه دوستان تو این فروم اطلاع رسانی شه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M.AMIN.D

منم که در حال حاضر وضعیتم اینه:  

شرکت می کنم!
ببینیم چی میشه! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fatemeh77

آقا منم عستم 
برم تلگراممو پاک کنم  :Yahoo (21):  
بعد از اعلام نتایج تک تک اونایی ک تو این تاپیک اعلام آمادگی کردن در برابر رتبه هاشون مسئولن و مواخذه میشن  :Yahoo (117): 
پس الکی اعلام آمادگی نکنیداااا :Yahoo (14):

----------


## mehrnaaz

من اونقد حس درس ندارم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## atefe_os

منم....

----------


## gallant

> 40 روز بیشتر تا کنکور نمونده...40 روز تا روزی که یک عمره داریم براش زحمت می کشیم....12-13 سال هر روز صبح از خواب بلند شو....برو مدرسه....کاری ندارم بد بود خوب بود هرچی بود گذشته....
> آهای اونایی که شروع نکردید..آهای اونایی که به تراز دلخواهتون نرسیدید....
> تا به الان هرچی خوندی و نخوندی مهم نیست...اصل این 40 روز پایانیه....
> اگه کل سال رو بکوب خونده باشی این 40 روز رو نخونی بی فایدس...اگه کل سال رو نخونی این 40 روز رو بخونی از قبلیه بهتره ولی نباید جو بگیرتت و توقعت خیلی بالا بشه....
> به خدا قسم تو این 40 روز میشه خیلی کارا کرد.... پزشکی سخته ولی غیر ممکن نیست......پرستاری مثل آب خوردنه......
> ولی یه شرایطی داره که مهم ترین شرط اینه که به هیچی غیر درس فکر نکنی.....تیم والیبال و المپیک و جام ملتهای اروپا وبرنامه ماه عسل همه و همه رو بگذار کنار....
> یه توبه اساسی بکن...عقاید قبلیت رو بریز کنار...خودت رو باور داشته باش....از خدا کمک بخواه.....ماه رمضون هم که هست فوق العاده میشه...گوشیتون رو بگذارید کنار....
> 40 توی دین ما یه عدد خاصه....کسی که 40 روز گناه نکنه مثل این میمونه که از مادر دوباره متولد بشه.....
> *من خودم میخوام تو این 40 روز طوفانی به پا کنم که تا به حال هیچکس تو عمرش ندیده.....به امید خدا میتونم....
> ...


شما اینقد هیاهو میکنی اول ببین تو چه ماهی هستیم  :Yahoo (50): بیدار شو برادر خرداد شده!بعدم این که معدلتم میگفتی اخه یهو با معدل 15-16 قرار نیس پزشکی قبول شه کسی تو ی ماه!حداقل اونایی که معدلشون اینا بوده ی ساله دارن جبران میکنن!

----------


## laleh74

دوس دارماااا...اما نسبت به خودم شناخت دارم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amin278

به قول گفتنیا me too!

----------


## roshana

من هم هستمـــــــــــــــ
همگی بدرود

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط roshana


من هم هستمـــــــــــــــ
همگی بدرود 


من نیز هم....*

----------


## fafa.Mmr

منم هستم !!! :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mahdinnn

منم هستم ؛)

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## h@m!d reza

منم مثل بقيه...........

----------


## S.N.M19

من میتونم هستم خوبشم هستم.

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما اینقد هیاهو میکنی اول ببین تو چه ماهی هستیم بیدار شو برادر خرداد شده!بعدم این که معدلتم میگفتی اخه یهو با معدل 15-16 قرار نیس پزشکی قبول شه کسی تو ی ماه!حداقل اونایی که معدلشون اینا بوده ی ساله دارن جبران میکنن!


تاثیر معدل واسه کنکور 95 مثبته دوست عزیز

----------


## iDuff

این متنا همش الکیه کسی که بخواد شروع کنه شروع میکنه کسی که نخواد هزار تام از این متنا بخونه اتفاقی نمیفته خودت باید بخوای

----------


## mehrnaaz

> این متنا همش الکیه کسی که بخواد شروع کنه شروع میکنه کسی که نخواد هزار تام از این متنا بخونه اتفاقی نمیفته خودت باید بخوای



shoma ham kollan tu kare zede haliaa

----------


## iDuff

> shoma ham kollan tu kare zede haliaa


راست میگم عزیزم

یک نفر اگه با این متنا عوض شده باشه من حاضرم ترک تحصیل کنم

عوضم بشن واسه 1 روزه نهایت یه هفته بعدش همون اش و همون کاسه


باید خودت بخوای

----------


## mpaarshin

اگر هوشمندانه عمل کنید و مطالب رو گلچین کنین با ساعت مطالعه اگرم کم خونده باشین تو طول سال واقعا میشه رتبه زیر ۷۰۰۰ اورد به شرطی که خیلی بخونین
میشناسم کسی رو که از عید زیست رو شروع کرده یعنی از صفر تو کتکور ۹۴ بالا ۵۰ بزنه

----------


## DR.MAM

> اگر هوشمندانه عمل کنید و مطالب رو گلچین کنین با ساعت مطالعه اگرم کم خونده باشین تو طول سال واقعا میشه رتبه زیر ۷۰۰۰ اورد به شرطی که خیلی بخونین
> میشناسم کسی رو که از عید زیست رو شروع کرده یعنی از صفر تو کتکور ۹۴ بالا ۵۰ بزنه


حق با محمده

----------


## chris300

آخه این مثلا مطلب انگیزشی بود؟ 40 روز 24 ساعته درس بخونی؟! WTF?! تو 40 روز بشینی 24 ساعته بخونی بعد اروا عمت بعد 40 روز پروفسوری؟  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ata.beheshti

باریکلا... :Yahoo (83): 

ببینم چیکار میکنید بچه ها... :Yahoo (16): 

دوستانی که میگن نمیشه و فلان به این فک کنن که تواین 40 روزمیشه یکارایی کرد...نمیشه؟....هرکسی بسته به تلاش و هوش و عشقو علاقش.... :Yahoo (50): 

حتی اگه به خواستت نرسی بذار بقیه بگن که این 40 روز اخر رو واقعا خوند.....هممم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (8): منم هستم شدیدم هستم....

----------


## ََARMAN

> آخه این مثلا مطلب انگیزشی بود؟ 40 روز 24 ساعته درس بخونی؟! WTF?! تو 40 روز بشینی 24 ساعته بخونی بعد اروا عمت بعد 40 روز پروفسوری؟


شاید پروفسور نشه ولی هرطور نگا کنی بهتر از نخوندنه

----------


## gallant

> تاثیر معدل واسه کنکور 95 مثبته دوست عزیز


تاثیرش کاری بهش نداشتم میخواستم ببینم کلا در چ حدی هست دوستمون که میخواد تسونامی بپا کنه

----------


## laleh74

> منم هستم !!!


شرط این بود که آن نشین :Yahoo (21): 

تو امروز آواتار جدید ازم خواستی آخه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## zahra99

منم هستم....................تا کنکور خدانگدار انجمن...نت................سخته ولی میارزه...دیگه بسه وقت تلف کردن....

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

سلام

من هم دیگه تا کنکور نمیام

ان شاءاللّه همه به خواسته هامون برسیم

----------


## -Morteza-

هستم 
بزن بریم
ما  که رفتیم :Yahoo (99):

----------


## ali 123

من شرکت میکنم​

----------


## Milad98

*دوستانی که گفتن هستم هستم
سرِحرفتون بمونید!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (21):  همچین بعضیا میگن بزن بریم انگار میخان برن شمال 
یه برنامه یه چیزی بدید خب منم استف کنم

----------


## rasoul60

منم هستم شدید :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> همچین بعضیا میگن بزن بریم انگار میخان برن شمال 
> یه برنامه یه چیزی بدید خب منم استف کنم


تاپیک ٢ سال پیش رو چرا آپ میکنی؟! :/

----------


## MehranWilson

> تاپیک ٢ سال پیش رو چرا آپ میکنی؟! :/


 :Yahoo (4):  با تاریخش نگا کردم

----------


## mohammad ali79

اقا الان 26 اردیبهشت44روز مانده تا کنکور97 :Yahoo (3): رفتیم بترکونیم کنکووووووووووووووووووووور تا دیگه شاخ نشه واس ما ها  ایشششششششالله موفقیت همه :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (6): 
I AM BETRKOOOOON

 :Y (559):

----------


## Churchill

از اون قدیمی ها  کسی مونده؟
لامصب شبیه عصر حجره. هر جا پا میزاری نشانه ای از تمدن ما قبل کنکور 95 میریزه بیرون

----------


## WickedSick

^ ^
اون کلمه انگلیسی رو درست تر بنویسی بهتره خوبیت نداره :Yahoo (4): )))
+
تاپیک پنجاه سال پیش رو چرا آپ میکنید آخه:/!

----------


## Seyed Chester

> 40 روز بیشتر تا کنکور نمونده...40 روز تا روزی که یک عمره داریم براش زحمت می کشیم....12-13 سال هر روز صبح از خواب بلند شو....برو مدرسه....کاری ندارم بد بود خوب بود هرچی بود گذشته....
> آهای اونایی که شروع نکردید..آهای اونایی که به تراز دلخواهتون نرسیدید....
> تا به الان هرچی خوندی و نخوندی مهم نیست...اصل این 40 روز پایانیه....
> اگه کل سال رو بکوب خونده باشی این 40 روز رو نخونی بی فایدس...اگه کل سال رو نخونی این 40 روز رو بخونی از قبلیه بهتره ولی نباید جو بگیرتت و توقعت خیلی بالا بشه....
> به خدا قسم تو این 40 روز میشه خیلی کارا کرد.... پزشکی سخته ولی غیر ممکن نیست......پرستاری مثل آب خوردنه......
> ولی یه شرایطی داره که مهم ترین شرط اینه که به هیچی غیر درس فکر نکنی.....تیم والیبال و المپیک و جام ملتهای اروپا وبرنامه ماه عسل همه و همه رو بگذار کنار....
> یه توبه اساسی بکن...عقاید قبلیت رو بریز کنار...خودت رو باور داشته باش....از خدا کمک بخواه.....ماه رمضون هم که هست فوق العاده میشه...گوشیتون رو بگذارید کنار....
> 40 توی دین ما یه عدد خاصه....کسی که 40 روز گناه نکنه مثل این میمونه که از مادر دوباره متولد بشه.....
> *من خودم میخوام تو این 40 روز طوفانی به پا کنم که تا به حال هیچکس تو عمرش ندیده.....به امید خدا میتونم....
> ...


اقا من ميخوام شروع كنم ، بهوونه ام نميارم ولي مشكل دارم مشكلمم امتحانامه امسال چهارم تجربيم درسامم خيلي نسبت به قبل ضعيف شده يني اگ نخونم قطعا ميوفتم حالا موندم چيجوري شروع كنم كه بشه اخه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## سرندیپیتی

:Yahoo (43):  من فکر کردم برا ماه رمضان میخواین توبه کنین

----------


## Seyed Chester

يا خدا تاپيك دوسال پيش بوده الكي فشار اوردم تايپ كردم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M.javaddd

در این چالش شرکت میکنم،خوب یا بد،هر چی کی تا حالا گذشته،این ۴۰ روز قطعا اینی که الان هستم رو سه برابر میکنه...

----------


## sasanmmmmm

قول هایی که خاکستر شدند :/

----------


## Hooman_Hk

من شرکت میکنم و خدا را به خاطر گرفتن نتیجه دلخواهم شکر خواهم کرد... ان شا الله...

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> *الان که دقت میکنم میبینم اکثرمون هیچی نشدیم خخخ*


 چون هیچ کدوم به قول هاتون عمل نکردین

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> از میون این همه آدم که قول داده بودنتو تجربیا فقط
>  دو نفر پزشکی 
> یه نفر دندان پزشکی 
> یه نفر گفتار درمانی 
> یه نفر پرستاری
> یه نفر هم علوم آزمایشگاهی قبول شده بود
> بقیه هم هیچی 
> با وجود اینکه نمیدونم سطح اون افرادی که قبول شدن قبل از شروع چه جور بوده  اما  نا امید نمیشم


دقیقن..اتفاقن باید بیشتر امیدوار بشی..وقتی میبینی اونایی که به قولشون عمل کردن به هدف دلخواهشون رسیدن...و بقیه در حد حرف بودن و نرسیدن...

----------


## soheil_

سلام :Yahoo (4): 
تو این مدت باقیمونده من میتونم روانشناسی روزانه یه دانشگاه خوب قبول شم؟ :Yahoo (79): 
البته حدودا یه ماهی میشه شروع کردما :Yahoo (3): 
ممنون بابت پاسخ هاتون :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nerd_Girl


از میون این همه آدم که قول داده بودنتو تجربیا فقط
 دو نفر پزشکی 
یه نفر دندان پزشکی 
یه نفر گفتار درمانی 
یه نفر پرستاری
یه نفر هم علوم آزمایشگاهی قبول شده بود
بقیه هم هیچی 
با وجود اینکه نمیدونم سطح اون افرادی که قبول شدن قبل از شروع چه جور بوده  اما  نا امید نمیشم


منم پرستاری قبول شدم...
گاهی وقت ها اتفاقات خارج از دست های ماست.
اینکه بگی من تلاشمو کردم اما یه سری چیزای دیگه مانع من شدن خیلی خیلی بهتره که این موضوع برعکس بشه...*

----------


## Hossein.A

> *
> منم پرستاری قبول شدم...
> گاهی وقت ها اتفاقات خارج از دست های ماست.
> اینکه بگی من تلاشمو کردم اما یه سری چیزای دیگه مانع من شدن خیلی خیلی بهتره که این موضوع برعکس بشه...*


خوبه امثال شماها هستین و دوستان میتونن ببینن !
و دیگه حرفی برای بهونه نمیمونه.

قبل از این ۴۰ روز تا چه حد رو درسا تسلط داشتین ؟

----------


## maryam2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SinaAhmadi


چون هیچ کدوم به قول هاتون عمل نکردین


نه دوست عزیز ..من پرستاری قبول شده بودم اما چون پزشکی میخواستم نرفتم .
پ.ن:قبلش یه عالمه نوشته بودم اما پشیمون شدم حذف کردم اونایی که خوندن فراموش کنن* :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Moon.Sa

حتا اگه کسی قبولم نشده باشه ک شده(!) ینی همه ی ما لنگ اینیم ک ی تفر ی مسیریو بره تا بتونیم پش سرش بریم برا آیندمون؟! 
چ اهمیتی داره کی تونسته؟! چ اهمیتی داره ک پزشکی فلان دانشگاه قبول میشیم یا نه؟! 
مهم اینه ک اگه الان بریم سر جلسه ۴۰ کا بشیم ولی اگه این ۳۰ روز بگذره و بریم سر جلسه ۴کا!
اینجوری اگه پشت کنکورم بخایم بمونیم میدونیم ک آدم تلاش کردن هستیم!

----------


## SinaAhmadi

iman sarvarpour-watermark-2016-05-23-23-08-38

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> میشه بگی موضوش چیه
> من نمیتونم بازش کنم


یه کلیپ از ایمان سرور پوره حرفای قشنگی میزنه

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

توبه به درگاه عقل، بسي واجبتر از سجده به درگاه حق

----------


## HossEin_v

> توبه به درگاه عقل، بسي واجبتر از سجده به درگاه حق


واقعا چه ربطی داشت؟
مگه با هم منافاتی دارن؟ هرکدوم به جای خودش ...

از این موضوع هم که بگذریم من حتی نمیتونم با عنوان تاپیک هم ربطشو پیدا کنم! شاید مشکل از منه  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*میتونم بگم اگه ول میکردم یا همون موقع کنکور میدادم .اینم قبول نمیدشم*

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

حالا 40روز توبه ردین تا اخرش یا نه؟

----------


## Omidka

منم هستم .... بخدا میشه رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ آورد فقط کافیه باور داشته باشی و سرتو بندازی پایین و فقط فقط تلاش کنی

----------


## Omidka

منم هستم

----------


## matinzu80

من توبه نمیکنم شیطون گولم میزنه خیخیخیخی

----------


## ALI_2003

منهم شرکت میکنم بریم برای پزشکی شهید بهشتی😍😎

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> با اینکه چندین ماهه تلگرام واتساب وایبر و اینستا و ..... پاک کردم 
> قبوله اغا منم پایه همراه شما و خدا هم همراهه هممون یا علی تا بعد از ظهر کنکور
> البته یه وقتایی باید بیایم سایت شاید خبری شده باشه و از این حرفا...


عه عجب یه زمانی وایبرم مد بودا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.HR

من تقریبا دیر رسیدم ولی منم هستم و به توانایی هام ایمان دارم

----------


## Little_girl

منم هستم 
چ تاپیک قدیمی و خوبی و بهتر از اونکه که چند نفر حالا شاید انگشت شمار از این تاپیک به پیراپزشکی رسیدن(بین پیاما دیدم)
منم شروع میکنم حالا شاید پزشکی و پیراپزشکی نشه و احتمالشم کمه اما تلاش میکنم واسه ی یه رشته ی خوب که‍ حداقل بتونم باهاش یه آینده ی معمولی داشته باشم بهتر این زندگی مزخرف و وحشتناکی باشه که‍ دارم
فقط تلو نگه میدارم به یه دلیل خاص 
اینجا هم هفته ای یه بار میام واسه دیدن خبرا 
فعلا

----------


## babaknariman

منم شدیدا هستم

----------


## Moh11

اگه اشتباه نکنم ۴۳ روز دیگ کنکوره از مهر شروع کردم تو این مسیر خیلی چیزا رو گذاشتم کنار فوتبال ..تفریح و خیلی اشتباهات هم داشتم ولی هنوز امید هست چون خدا هست و خداهم تلاش هامو دیده حتما
... امروز تازه عضو شدم و واقعا دوروزه کم اوردم...خواستم بگم شما بهم انرژی دادین..تو این ۳۰ دقیقه خیلی انرژی ازتون گرفتم...دبیرستان هستم و اولین سال کنکوری بودنم هست و انسانیم....به خودم و به شما قول میدم این ۴۳ روز باقیمونده رو از هیچ تلاشی دریغ نکنم و تا اخرش برم و دیگ کم نیارم ... رتبه زیر ۲۰۰۰ میخوام برای چیزی که بهش علاقه دارم یعنی زیرگروه ۳ انسانی ..اقتصاد یا مدیریت داخل شهر خوب....من واتس و اینستا رو خیلی وقته کنار گذاشتم و فقط برای ویدیو اموزشی و اخبار کنکور اونم تایم استراحت میام ..درسته تاپیک قدیمیه ولی بهترین جارو دیدم که این تاپیک ادامه پیدا کنه....نتایج رو میزارم������یا علی

----------


## Nerd_Girl

واقعیتش  از سال ۹۷ که عضو انجمن شدم  انقد از اینجور تاپیکا دیدم و تو کمپینا شرکت کردم که حالم بهم میخوره از همه شون . با این حال اومدم یه پیامی اینجا بنویسم تا موقع اعلام نتایج  بتونم رتبه مو اینجا  بگم
 یه کوچولو اطلاعات از خودم باید بدم: ۲۳ سالمه ،  دانشجو ترم ۵ام ، اولین کنکورم ۹۵ بود ، سمپادی بودم و معدل ام ۱۹/۲۱ عه ، سال ۹۷ دوسه هفته مونده به کنکور شروع کردم به خوندن دفترچه  سوال کنکور سالای قبل  و با ۵،۶ ساعت خوندن در روز تونستم ۱۱ هزار تو منطقه۳ بیارم ، امسالم از شهریور شروع کردم به جسته گریخته خوندن اما به خاطر بیماری و یه سری مسائل روحی نتونستم خوب بخونم و فقط فیلمای انگلیسی و عربی رو نگاه کردم و چند فصل از زیست و شیمی دهم رو خوندم 
الانم به خاطر هزینه و وقت تلف کردن عذاب وجدان دارم  و میدونم احتمالا آخرین فرصته که میتونم تو کنکور شرکت کنم با این حال میخوام این ۴۰ روز رو بخونم و فقط ببینم چقدر تو درصد و رتبه ام تغییر ایجاد میشه درصدام هم عمومی بجز انگلیسی ۲۰،۳۰ درصد اختصاصی هم زیر ۱۰ درصد 
یه نکته ی مهم اینه که تازه فهمیدم adhdدارم و دارو  مصرف میکنم شاید این هم موثر باشه تو نتیجه 
خدافظ تا روز اعلام نتایج

----------


## yasamin98

me

----------


## yasamin98

من

----------


## بیستون

[QUOTE=clonj12;823024]
40 روز بیشتر تا کنکور نمونده...40 روز تا روزی که یک عمره داریم براش زحمت می کشیم....12-13 سال هر روز صبح از خواب بلند شو....برو مدرسه....کاری ندارم بد بود خوب بود هرچی بود گذشته....
آهای اونایی که شروع نکردید..آهای اونایی که به تراز دلخواهتون نرسیدید....
تا به الان هرچی خوندی و نخوندی مهم نیست...اصل این 40 روز پایانیه....
اگه کل سال رو بکوب خونده باشی این 40 روز رو نخونی بی فایدس...اگه کل سال رو نخونی این 40 روز رو بخونی از قبلیه بهتره ولی نباید جو بگیرتت و توقعت خیلی بالا بشه....
به خدا قسم تو این 40 روز میشه خیلی کارا کرد.... پزشکی[COLOR=#008000][SIZE=4] سخته ولی غیر ممکن نیست......پرستاری مثل آب خوردنه......
ولی یه شرایطی داره که مهم ترین شرط اینه که به هیچی غیر درس فکر نکنی.....تیم والیبال و المپیک و جام ملتهای اروپا وبرنامه ماه عسل همه و همه رو بگذار کنار....
یه توبه اساسی بکن...عقاید قبلیت رو بریز کنار...خودت رو باور داشته باش....از خدا کمک بخواه.....ماه رمضون هم که هست فوق العاده میشه...گوشیتون رو بگذارید کنار....
بابک داری تشکر

----------


## NormaL

بیاین چهل صباح اخلاص پیشه کنیم روز کنکور چشمه های حکمت از قلبمون بر دهانمون جاری شه بعد کنکورو میترکونیم

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام دوست عزیز من کنکوری ۱۴۰۱ هستم اما منم می‌خوام تغییر کنم پس برو ک بریممممم

----------

